# 03 arctic cat 500 good deal?



## mtcrss546 (Jul 11, 2011)

so my buddy just bought a arctic cat and i like it so much im looking for one now i found a 2003 arctic cat 500 irs with title for $2,300 obo only thing is it has 3,000 miles on it idk what is alot of miles or if it is a good deal or even worth the money any input will help thanks


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

Go browse around on the Arctic Cat forum for sale. Here is one listed, newer and less miles for a few hundred more.. http://www.arcticchat.com/forum/atvs-sale/302353-2005-arctic-cat-500-4x4-auto.html


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

too much.


----------

